# 2cool 2008 Billfish Blast



## bevo/fishing/hunting

2cool 2008 Billfish Blast

Here are the rules and the official signup:

Entry fee is $250 per boat entered.

Registration will end on *April 18th at 5pm CST. Checks must be postmarked by then.*

Fishing will begin at 12:01am on April 26th and end at 11:59pm on September 28th...

We'll break the blast into 2 different divisions this year.. Boats 30'11" and under, and a 31' and larger division.. similar to how the SKA does it..
Example of the 30' division: This is a division for boats whose manufacturer classify, advertise, and publish the manufacturer's length as a 30'11" foot vessel or less (Cannot exceed 30'11" waterline). If the manufacturer classifies its product as something greater than 30' to 30'11" then the vessel will not be eligible to compete in the 30' or less divsion regardless of the boat's overall length.
ALL OTHER BOATS WILL BE IN THE 31' PLUS DIVISION.

The purse will be paid out from entries in that division only.. so, if 15 boats sign up for the 30' division, total payout for that division only will be $3750.

*ALL FISH MUST BE CAUGHT IN THE GULF OF MEXICO*. Honor system will apply to this rule.

It will be cumulitive points with fishing to begin at 12:01am April 26th and ending on September 28th at 11:59pm.

Fish will be scored as follows: 
Blue Marlin=5 points
Swordfish=5 points 
White Marlin=3 points
Sailfish=1 point

Points will be awarded once the leader has been touched by a crew member and a picture taken of the fish using a time stamp on a camera *OR* a marker, such as a color card, that will be determined by a 3rd party. Example.. if the weeks color is red, a red card, flag, shirt, etc. would need to be displayed in the picture with the fish. I would also like to see a picture of the crew fishing that day when a qualifying fish is caught with the marker.

Fish can be killed. This is mainly for those guys fishing POCO, ROC, TIFT, etc. that want points in this tourney and to weigh in a fish for any of those tourney's..

Payout will be as follows: 
1st Place 56% of total purse
2nd Place 22% of total purse
3rd Place 12% of total purse
***The remaining *10%* will be given to Mont of 2coolfishing.com for allowing this board to exist and help pay bills on the new forum***
**I am also working on a sponsorship or two for other prizes for the winners such as rods, tackle, t-shirts, etc..**

The boat will be entered in the tournament, not the individual angler. So, crew can change. Now, I know that you might sell a boat over the summer, and that's fine. Just let me know that the boat is changing and we'll make note of it.

All pictures of the fish will be posted on the forum that will be setup for us for all participants and others to view. If you don't want to post the pictures yourself, you can email them to me at [email protected]

*Payment*

Please send a check to: 
Jeremy Johnson
11431 Liberty Field
San Antonio, TX 78254

*PLEASE PUT YOUR BOAT NAME, BOAT MODEL/MAKE/SIZE AND/OR BOARD NAME ON THE MEMO SECTION OF THE CHECK FOR RECORD KEEPING*

I will be depositing the checks into a San Antonio Credit Union account that I will setup. The interest it gains will be paid out as part of the final purse. As soon as all the payments have been made I will cut Mont at 2cool a check for 10% of the purse as our donation to this site.

SO FAR HERE IS WHO HAS SIGNED UP:

*30'11' and under:* davisadams (26 Glacier), Satisfaction, BILL'ED IT, Wacker, Hale Yeah, Gitter Dunn..

*31' and over:* Tina3, Bidnez, Ramrunner, Hydrocarbon

If any other boats want to enter just post up and I will add you to the list.

***IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN A CALCUTTA OR SIDE POTS, POST UP NOW SO I CAN SEE IF IT'S WORTH THE TROUBLE.. BUT IT COULD BE FUN TO DO AS NON-PARTICIPANTS CAN ALSO COMPETE FOR PART OF A POT***

Any questions, just ask,
Jeremy


----------



## Bill Fisher

PM sent 

and afterthot...........

circle hook rule for live or dead bait?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Bill Fisher brought up the tie breaker issue.. Tie breakers will be broken by the date the first qualifying fish was caught. So, 2 boats are tied for first, whoever turned in the first qualifying fish will take the top purse. Same with a tie for second and third.

As far as hook rules, etc.. not going to mess with that. Just follow federal and state laws as far as that goes..

Flieman (who is a site sponsor) is offering up some t-shirts for teams with a logo that his company will design. But, he is looking for some others to help with the cost... So if anybody is willing to help him, that would be cool to give away to participants..


----------



## jaredchasteen

Why the crappy turnout? i am lookin forward to helpin wacker beat your ***********.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I think turnout will continue to go up now that the official rules are out.. Alot of the boats from last year only come to 2cool seasonally.. the season is coming..


----------



## wacker

jaredchasteen said:


> Why the crappy turnout? i am lookin forward to helpin wacker beat your ***********.


Thats my reeler!:work::work::work::work::work:


----------



## MM Deckhand

MECHANICAL MAN is in and would be interested in the calcutta and/or side pots


----------



## bluewatertx

AGAVE will give it another run this year... hopefully I'll be able to get away from Houston enough to be competitive. How many other boats are competing in the 31'+ division? A side calcutta during some of the major tourney's/ monthly calcutta would make it more appealing for those interested. I just don't get on the water enough to lay down a large calcutta for 5 month long tourney, the $250 entry for regular tourney will be fun either way.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

SO FAR HERE IS WHO HAS SIGNED UP:

*30'11' and under:* davisadams (26 Glacier), Satisfaction, BILL'ED IT, Wacker, Hale Yeah, Gitter Dunn..

*31' and over:* Tina3, Bidnez, Ramrunner, Hydrocarbon, Mechanical Man, Agave


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

ttt


----------



## davisadams

how are several bill fish in a day or excursion handled. for example, what about catching 2 blues in one day that are of somewhat similar size.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Honor System... That's the only way I know how.. We didn't have a problem last yera and there were some multiple fish caught on the same day by the same boat...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

ttt.. for the weekend crowd


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

ttt


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

2 more weeks to register.. Must sign up by April 18th


----------



## ramrunner

***...I thought this thing would have _way _more boats entered......with only four boats in the 31' and over crowd, I guess we may have a shot at placing


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Me too! The amount of emails I got the end of last year and all through the winter.. fuel prices? I dunno... No skin off my back. Just trying to make fishing a little more interesting with some cash/pride on the line..


----------



## Pktdeace

I would be in but I have a kid do June 21st, in other words I don't feel like making a donation! Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

So no more fishing for you in other words..lol.. I have a 6 month old, so I can relate.. but my wife lets me fish now!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

If you don't have enough to have sperate divisions are you going to cut it to one? I think this would be better than having 4 boats fight over $1000. I talked to Puro Cabron and they said that they would be in.


----------



## Bill Fisher

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Me too! The amount of emails I got the end of last year and all through the winter.. fuel prices? I dunno... No skin off my back. Just trying to make fishing a little more interesting with some cash/pride on the line..


i wonder if the length of the tourney was bit tough for those that don't live right on the coast and have kids in school during May and September making it tougher for'em to get away?

<shrug>,..... dunno........ maybe that or fuel prices like you said

was that long last last year?

it was a bit lengthy for me too but i coulda probably made the whole thing except for the first two or three weeks (plus it's hard for me to get a crew once dove season opens and school starts back up in September)


----------



## Swells

Now juss wait a minute here Bill Fisher! You got the best cream-o'-the-crop around here and we're not too bad for a bunch of 50-something year old bums, partially employed, and with shady histories to prove it. High school and college, my left patootie, and what happened in them days stays back there OK? 

I do got my boy if you need another reel grinder though. He's pulled in 50 pound A-J on those 25 year-old junky Penn Senators they have on the Osprey headboats. Ya might have to bark at him, flip the clicker, and pour water on his haid but that boy can crank. He ain't in school neither. He graduated Summa Cum Machine Shop. 

Now if you're hauling a boat for like 300 miles on a trailer, woo, that can be expensive when you add up the boat gas. I can see that part. -sammie


----------



## Bill Fisher

Swells said:


> He graduated Summa Cum Machine Shop.


i could use him in the engine room!


----------



## Swells

You want him to grind on your port or starboard engine?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The reason I made it longer was because many folks wanted it that way. Not as much pressure to fish every week, weekend, etc.. Usually the first billfish of the year for most of us are caught around the end of April, thus the start date.

David,
I think we should consider combining them into one tourney like last year. Besides, the boats that wanted a division have not joined up yet.. But we still have a couple weeks to sign up so we shall see.

Glad to have Puro Cabron back. Did he sell that boat yet or is that not happening?


----------



## wildstreak

Puro Cabron is still a 32 Regulator for now. We are busy getting ready for the season and looking forward to getting out there. 

I personally like one division also.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

K.. I kinda agree with you.. Gotcha down..


----------



## Bill Fisher

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I think we should consider combining them into one tourney like last year. Besides, the boats that wanted a division have not joined up yet.. But we still have a couple weeks to sign up so we shall see.


i was one of those that thot boat division woulda been good too,........ oh well

for me it's the sword fishing/bill fishing thingy (apples <vs> oranges imo)
without a division there, i wasn't interested this year........ 
kinda like the Legends and swords not counting in their billfish pool... which reminds me............

HOT ROD, was this you in 2006????..... 
Mate's Award - Largest Blue Runner - Hot Rod

http://www.stingerhooksystems.com/legends.htm


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I think if a boat/crew is going to spend the time and money to fish for swords at night, and they hookup, they should be rewarded with the same amount of points as a blue marlin.. Some, including me, would say catching swords in the gulf is more difficult than catching other billfish.


----------



## Bill Fisher

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Some, including me, would say catching swords in the gulf is more difficult than catching other billfish.


you can include me in that group too.............. 
i just don't consider it billfishing
i call it swordfishing........ but call it and reward it as you see fit
no skin off my back


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

If we combined divisions we'd be fighting it out for $3250 total purse at this point..


----------



## jaredchasteen

take it from me swordfishing is waaaaay more difficult than dragging baits over high spots and current rips. Bill is right a sword isn't a billfish. Swords should count the se as blues. 
You can count on me and wacker boating more than one this year. How bout bonus points for the first daytime sword caught. The weather flat out sucks right now. Trying to get a window.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Sounds good to me. Is there anyway to give late registration until say the end of may. I think that alot of people don't evan have there minds on fishing yet.


----------



## jaredchasteen

Post this on 360tuna and you might get a few more takers


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

A couple of folks have told me that they have not 100% decided yet either. If everybody who has signed up by the original deadline is in favor of allowing late registrants, I wouldn't mind allowing them in..

Jared, I don't post on tuna360, but if you or somebody else wanted to post a link, go for it. Like I've said, the more the merrier!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher

Mossy Oak said:


> Sounds good to me. Is there anyway to give late registration until say the end of may. I think that alot of people don't evan have there minds on fishing yet.


i had the same thot too............ i don't see where a late entry would hurt anything as long-as the late entry doesn't come in with an eligle fish at the same time (and anything caught prior to entry doesn't count either)

just a thot


----------



## davisadams

how many billfish were caught in may last year? How may swords?

i am extremely far from an expert, probably would classify myself as a novice but on average on my type boat this is what i beleive...

May...1 blue marlin = 1000 gallons of gas
june...1 blue = 600 gallons of gas
july...1 blue = 350 gallons of gas
august...1 blue = 250 gallons
september...1 blue = 250 gallons

I don't think i will spend much time trolling for marlin in may. I am thinking short trips for dolphin, ling, and ajs. 

Maybe starting the tournament memorial day weekend would allow more time for others to join in the tournament. I do dislike to idea of people racking in some swords in april. For the same reasons above, i have no problem with late registrants since i won't really target billfish until later on.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I'd have to go back and search, but I believe there were only 5 maybe 7 swords caught last year in the tourney. And we did start Memorial weekend.. so there would be 1 more month of fishing this year. But last May was pretty bumpy, we'll see what this year holds...


----------



## justhookit

Not last year, but previous Mays have been great for blue marlin. They tend to school up and are in closer and then as the summer goes on they scatter out a little more. The captain who I consider to be the absolute best down here in Port A calls May his favorite by far to fish for blues.

Anyway, late registration is fine with us. And as to the length of the tourney, October was a VERY good month on our boat last year for billfish


----------



## jaredchasteen

*just some friendly words of encouragement*



davisadams said:


> I do dislike to idea of people racking in some swords in april.


Thats funny because i dont think anyone was wacking the swords. At least no one on here.

have you caught any in the gulf i would be willing to say no one is racking them in? Except us this year.:work:

Why are people scared that swordfishing is going to blow this tourney up. last i counted 4 boats from here caught them in texas waters. VERY few keepers.

If they are so easy to catch i will place my buds(wacker and me) against any of you.

davis go spend many a black nights trying to figure it out then say they are easy to catch.:work:

you are all in trouble we have new techniques to try this year.

Oh yea if the 72 degree water is out there so are the blue marlin.:work:


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

You just gave too much info away! Blues are much shallower early in the season...



justhookit said:


> Not last year, but previous Mays have been great for blue marlin. They tend to school up and are in closer and then as the summer goes on they scatter out a little more. The captain who I consider to be the absolute best down here in Port A calls May his favorite by far to fish for blues.
> 
> Anyway, late registration is fine with us. And as to the length of the tourney, October was a VERY good month on our boat last year for billfish


----------



## Over the Edge

I dont think anyone will be racking up swords in April. People tend to forget how hard the wind blows in April. This week has been proof of that. There might be a window for fishing Sunday night, but its never fun drifting around in the dark with our "usual" spring winds and seas. 

I am all for the late entries. It wont matter and it will put more funds in the pot. I liked the idea of going back to one boat category as well with the limited interest to this point.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Fishing would only be the last 5 days in April anyways..


----------



## davisadams

i have never been swordfishing, but will definitely be trying it some nights soon.


I have already began my research on how to do it. Lots of conversations and reading of articles. I beleive i am now on level 2 out of 100.


----------



## wacker

I sure don't mind one division either, I usually fish outside of them big boats anyway.


----------



## Bill Fisher

wacker said:


> I sure don't mind one division either


sounds like plan................

what-the-hell.........

i'm in .......







...........









i've done so much whining about the wholedamnedthing that i might-as-well pony-up

i'm mean,..... HOW ELSE am i gonna WACK the wacker unless i enter!









(now who's that swordfishing guru from SPI that's going with me again?)


----------



## capt. d.r.

you can count the PASS-IT-ON in again this year. we are currently trying to get a weather window to get back from isla mujeres. sailfishing was off the hook. 10 to 20 a day with a 4 to 10 mile run. diessel is 2.20 a gallon here, kinda makes you want to stay...
sounds like alot of people have big plans, lets just fish and see what happens!!!

and iif i remember correctly we caught 3 swords last year in the cajun canyons which is in the end of may. never racked up on a bunch but they are out there.
and someone says a sword is not a billfish??? that thing on the front of his face looks like a double edged bill to me and if you have ever grabbed one you know what i mean.

endurance, perseverence, and a lot of never give up usually gets it done in the end!!

looking forward to the gulf tournament season to see everyone again. 
see everyone in venice at the end of may for the cajun..


----------



## Bill Fisher

capt. d.r. said:


> and someone says a sword is not a billfish???


yup..... that's what i heard too

i believe it was the NMFS....... (either them or norm isaacs)

the thing on the front of sawfish looks like a double edged bill with spikes to me too............ 
but in all honesty i just can't place it in the billfish catagory


----------



## bluewatertx

I'm down for combining the boat length categories. I think that’s a great idea.

Just a couple of thoughts:

If there isn’t going to be a better turnout, what would you guys think about making it a $500+ entry fee to make it a little more interesting? Granted, if you go too high, people won’t trust the “honor system”. But I think we might need to add a little more juice, because as of now, the winner basically wins a free tank of gas and bait for one trip.

My second concern is the Swordfish division: 

1)	They are certainly a billfish in my opinion (the ultimate billfish at that), yet the tactics for catching them (more similar to shark/catfishing than bill fishing) are so vastly different from traditional offshore tournament competition, that I feel it puts those that aren’t savvy night-time dead bait fishermen at a substantial disadvantage.
2)	Keep in mind a 20 lbs. pup swordfish counts as much as a 700 lb blue, something wrong with that. I don’t buy the early argument that marlin fishing is a simple as dragging baits over a “high spot” or rip. There is much more involved than that, not to mention the hook up/to strike ration is much lower with a blue on the troll than a sword inhaling a 10” squid or blue runner with a J hook in it. I remember a boat racking up 15 pts last year catching 3 swords in one night off La that probably totaled 70 lbs. for the 3 fish.
3)	I’m not dogging swordfishing or saying that I won’t compete if they are included, but they are not as elusive as they are made out to be. Those that are “in the know” have much greater success in boating them than do the same crews pursuing blues. I just hope this tourney doesn’t come down to who can spend most time soaking squid on (the Breaks deep side horseshoe/ dutra/vally gulch/ colt)
4)	Maybe make a separate swordie pot? Either way I’m in, don’t want to rustle too many feathers. This will be a fun tournament and great comradery/ picture sharing for the website. 

-Chris-


----------



## wacker

bluewatertx said:


> I'm down for combining the boat length categories. I think that's a great idea.
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts:
> 
> If there isn't going to be a better turnout, what would you guys think about making it a $500+ entry fee to make it a little more interesting? Granted, if you go too high, people won't trust the "honor system". But I think we might need to add a little more juice, because as of now, the winner basically wins a free tank of gas and bait for one trip.
> 
> My second concern is the Swordfish division:
> 
> 1) They are certainly a billfish in my opinion (the ultimate billfish at that), yet the tactics for catching them (more similar to shark/catfishing than bill fishing) are so vastly different from traditional offshore tournament competition, that I feel it puts those that aren't savvy night-time dead bait fishermen at a substantial disadvantage.
> 2) Keep in mind a 20 lbs. pup swordfish counts as much as a 700 lb blue, something wrong with that. I don't buy the early argument that marlin fishing is a simple as dragging baits over a "high spot" or rip. There is much more involved than that, not to mention the hook up/to strike ration is much lower with a blue on the troll than a sword inhaling a 10" squid or blue runner with a J hook in it. I remember a boat racking up 15 pts last year catching 3 swords in one night off La that probably totaled 70 lbs. for the 3 fish.
> 3) I'm not dogging swordfishing or saying that I won't compete if they are included, but they are not as elusive as they are made out to be. Those that are "in the know" have much greater success in boating them than do the same crews pursuing blues. I just hope this tourney doesn't come down to who can spend most time soaking squid on (the Breaks deep side horseshoe/ dutra/vally gulch/ colt)
> 4) Maybe make a separate swordie pot? Either way I'm in, don't want to rustle too many feathers. This will be a fun tournament and great comradery/ picture sharing for the website.
> 
> -Chris-


WOW! this swordfish thing sounds easy, I got to try it!

OH, mayby stop trolling lures over high spots and your hook up ratio will go up.:wink: Ya know there is a lot more to it than that.


----------



## bluewatertx

You’re the guru I’m worried about. The Texas fishery has been a tight-lipped bunch for a while. I personally have on tried for them only once which amounted to a 4:45 to 5:30 am soak over Dutra. 

However over the past two years, the successful attempts from fellow owners on our slip row and general word of moth from the Port A fleet, lead me to believe it’s a vibrant fishery. Obviously it is, or you and your buddy would be so pompous about it. 

There is a supreme talent in catching them obviously, yet a vastly different talent and fuel expense from catching traditional billfish. Just thought it was worth mentioning. Good luck to all participating. I have access to the same literature you do on swordfishing, and have the equipment to do it. Guess it’s in my court to show you what a real swordfisherman is. 

Your obviously confident in craft, Wacker and friends…maybe we should bump the entry to 1K.

I'm liking the competitive spirit, there is obvious allot of talent from the pool we have signed up so far. 

And yeah Wacker, generally I plug in the #'s from the hop spots map and put the boat on autopilot while I troll pre-rigged mold crafts (with mono-snelled tandom hooks) and pre rigged ballyhoo on wire leader. I also like to reel my fish in with the clicker on to make me feel like its bigger than it actually is. Like the Hollywood sound FX.


----------



## wacker

Chris, No need to worry about me winning a tourny. My little 24' is limitted to 1-2' seas out there and I have Jr. going to Baylor so fuel $$$ will be hard to come by this year. Just making a donation to the fund.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nyati, who won last year, caught 1 swordfish. Just remember that. Put in your hours, and you'll have a chance.

This is the total list right now if we just make it one division: davisadams (26 Glacier), Satisfaction, BILL'ED IT, Wacker, Hale Yeah, Gitter Dunn, Tina3, Bidnez, Ramrunner, Hydrocarbon, Mechanical Man, Agave, Puro Cabron, Bill Fisher, and Pass It On...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

ttt.. anybody else wanna play?


----------



## Bill Fisher

(i even bot new shoes just-fer-the-occassion )


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Added to the list is the Miss Libits.. 31' Cabo out of Port A.

I might be adding the Tipsy Turtle.. 31' Cabo out of POC as well.. still waiting to see if the boat will make it here this summer. The Doghouse is on the way to the Bahamas.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Adding Incommunicado 1986 42 Bertram out of Port A to the list..


----------



## jaredchasteen

bluewatertx said:


> You're the guru I'm worried about. The Texas fishery has been a tight-lipped bunch for a while. I personally have on tried for them only once which amounted to a 4:45 to 5:30 am soak over Dutra.
> 
> However over the past two years, the successful attempts from fellow owners on our slip row and general word of moth from the Port A fleet, lead me to believe it's a vibrant fishery. Obviously it is, or you and your buddy would be so pompous about it.
> 
> There is a supreme talent in catching them obviously, yet a vastly different talent and fuel expense from catching traditional billfish. Just thought it was worth mentioning. Good luck to all participating. I have access to the same literature you do on swordfishing, and have the equipment to do it. Guess it's in my court to show you what a real swordfisherman is.
> 
> Your obviously confident in craft, Wacker and friends&#8230;maybe we should bump the entry to 1K.
> 
> I'm liking the competitive spirit, there is obvious allot of talent from the pool we have signed up so far.
> 
> And yeah Wacker, generally I plug in the #'s from the hop spots map and put the boat on autopilot while I troll pre-rigged mold crafts (with mono-snelled tandom hooks) and pre rigged ballyhoo on wire leader. I also like to reel my fish in with the clicker on to make me feel like its bigger than it actually is. Like the Hollywood sound FX.


Looks like my comments have stirred a little intrest. You ever seen two boxers talk trash before the fight only to hug after the fight. Hey this isnt poco, just trying to stir some intrest and rattle feathers.

If i remember correctly Wacker was the one that said he wanted to play with the bigger boats. I have supreme confidence in our ability to locate the fish and get bites. this will be the third season we target them fully so the learning curve is steep. I didnt gain my knowledge from reading but rather pestereing people who know what they are doing.

I think it is funny that a team that fishes as little as we do can create an uproar. We dont fish every weekend so you guys are way ahead of us. But if we can catch the biggest and most swords we have accomplished our goal all from a 24 searay, thats 30 years old. put that in your pipe and smoke it!

BTW, my draggin baits over high spots comment served its purpose, now lets get some more guys involved.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

So we'll count the wacker and jared as not having a chance..lol


----------



## justhookit

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Adding Incommunicado 1986 42 Bertram out of Port A to the list..


Paul doesn't know how to fish :biggrin:


----------



## pacontender

Yeah, I know. He is only ranked in the top ten in the WBS. Five out of five trips I have fished on the 42 and we caught at least one blue. Not too bad. Hopefully it will be a good year for all of us. Good luck.



justhookit said:


> Paul doesn't know how to fish :biggrin:


----------



## Bill Fisher

so,...................... whatzzitt gonna be?.... one category?... or two?????

(inquiring minds, and-all-that-rot)


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here's where we are at with divsions:

*30'11' and under:* davisadams (26 Glacier), Satisfaction, BILL'ED IT, Wacker, Hale Yeah, Gitter Dunn..

*31' and over:* Tina3, Bidnez, Ramrunner, Hydrocarbon, Mechanical Man, Agave, Puro Cabron, Bill Fisher, Pass It On, Miss Libits, Incommunicado, Ghost Rider (38 ft fountain)

I personally like one division like last year, because I know for a fact 3-5 of the boats in the smaller division catch ALOT of fish. But, I will certainly listen to arguments both ways.. since at this point I don't have a boat entered yet..lol... Besides, fighting over $4500 or more dollars sounds like alot of fun...

Anyone want to do a Calcutta before the tourney starts? Non boats could also buy-in..


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Don't forget about me. We are in for sure. I will send money next week.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

You in with the Blackfin or the new 82' Merritt I heard you're buying?


----------



## Bill Fisher

well there ya go!....... all you *30'11' and under(ers) *need to PM bevo and tell'im you wanna chance at the bigger pot....... (if, in fact, that's what y'all want)


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Wacker has already said he wants in.. the Hale Yeah and Satisfaction are right on the cusp of the bigger division and fish big, and I know the Gitter Dunn will catch lots of fish.. So, what do ya'll think?


----------



## Bill Fisher

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Wacker has already said he wants in.. the Hale Yeah and Satisfaction are right on the cusp of the bigger division and fish big, and I know the Gitter Dunn will catch lots of fish.. So, what do ya'll think?


as-it-stands, a 3rd place 'WIN' in the 'UNDER' division represents 
a $70 'LOSS' of the entry fee

AND!!!..... ya run the risk of gettin' "Wacked'!







............ 

(however low that risk may be,... it's still sumpin noone wants to see







)


----------



## flieman

I am in for the 1 division format. 

Gitter-Dunn


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Not only in, but looking for the WIN!!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

The Merritt I hope. Just please don't wake me up. 82' and get 10 MPG. WOW!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

One division is fine by me.


----------



## rhale

Hale Yeah is good with one division.


----------



## wacker

rhale said:


> Hale Yeah is good with one division.


Ya, put Ronnie in one division by himself! Shall I just make the check to you??


----------



## Michael Shindle

rhale said:


> Hale Yeah is good with one division.


**** right Ronnie...It is on!


----------



## Unbound

This is ******* killing me. I really want to put Unbound up against all the big boys, but seeing as how I'll be spending most of my free time up in Wisconsin this summer, unless we have a category for smallmouths, muskie, and chinooks (I've got a plan involving Ilanders and ballyhoo), I'm going to have to bow out. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Sure.. Biggest muskie wins a new 40' Cabo..







j/k... it was a joke.. don't hold me to it..


----------



## Bill Fisher

Unbound said:


> I really want to put Unbound up


just do it!







..... it's a loooong tourney
5 1/2 months,.... anything could happen

you live on the water,... you could put the winnining stringer together,...
go to cheese land,... and get back in time to collect....

we might all be blown off the pond whilst yer gone anyway


----------



## POCMako

*check is in the mail*

"High Cotton" is in!


----------



## Blue N' Brew

*Blue 'N Brew*

After two and half years on the trailer, Blue 'N Brew (27' Whaler) is getting a refit. Count us in.

Chance


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Dayummmm.. 2 1/2 years? Welcome back!


----------



## ramrunner

Jeremy, Sam is cutting our check today...you should have it next week.

We are good with one division too...

Good luck to all

Nick


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Thanks Nick


----------



## wacker

I will get mine out today, looks like we have some players. Thanks Bro!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I will be out of town Tuesday-Saturday.. but I think we've all agreed that we'll take late registrants.. but fish caught only AFTER the entry is received will count. So get your entry is before the fist day of fishing so you'll have all season to rack up points.


----------



## rhale

Check is in the mail, now we just have to wait another 2 months for the **** wind to stop blowing!!!!!!


----------



## jaredchasteen

does anyone think we can get a window before the tourney starts? i looked at the long range today.....if only i had a 90 ft boat we could be fishin.


The way its going fuel is going to be 6 bucks a gallon by the time the tourney starts.


----------



## justhookit

> does anyone think we can get a window before the tourney starts?


We're not planning on it.

With the price of fuel over-nighting at Falcon is looking like a better and better option . . . 2 days of fishing for about the same as 1 day.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Back from Florida. Marina fuel there was pushing 4 bucks a gallon for petro and 4.50 for off road diesel.

I have received only 4 checks to this point, so everyone get there check in or poastmarked by next Friday if planning to fish this next weekend..


----------



## capt.matt

*Whos in the large class?*

Who is in , are will be in the 31'+? I am thinking about getting in. I sure would like to get one of those Ramrunner checks. To hang up in our tackle room.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

There is only one class... since not many were entering the smaller one..


----------



## ramrunner2

capt.matt said:


> Who is in , are will be in the 31'+? I am thinking about getting in. I sure would like to get one of those Ramrunner checks. To hang up in our tackle room.


Was the Mahi pot at TWAT last year not good enough? Since the girls slept in because it was too rough, our 39# bull didn't count.

Sam


----------



## capt.matt

*Twat*

I forgot about that. Thats right you would have won that dolphin pot by over 6# if you would have been in. And oh did it pay big for a Dolphin pot. Ok my friend I'll go easy on the RAMRUNNER this year. I missed the sign up dead line for this one. Unless y'all want me in , I will sit this one out.
But if Bevo will let me in "The schooling will begin my friend"

So is there a chance for late entry????


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Yep.. Just get your check in the mail before Friday if planning on fishing this weekend.. assuming there is a window...


----------



## capt.matt

*Madera*

Ok , I will sent our entry fee in tomorrow. Madera is in thanks Guys. Matt


----------



## banded2

Marlin Majic would like to get in if there is still time.


----------



## Bill Fisher

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> There is only one class... since not many were entering the smaller one..


"class"???!!.......

i've been told i ain't got no "class"......... but i can still enter?..... right?!!


----------



## wacker

Bill Fisher said:


> "class"???!!.......
> 
> i've been told i ain't got no "class"......... but i can still enter?..... right?!!


No is a notch above low so your in!

Welcome banded2! see on the Blue!...Hey that rymes........


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Hope on board banded2.

Up to 22 boats if everybody pays up. Again, we will take late registrants but fish caught before check is postmarked do not count. I will post the color of the week on THURSDAY. Teams can use that OR a time/date stamp on their camera.

Here's the list so far:

davisadams, Satisfaction, BILL'ED IT, Wacker, Hale Yeah, Gitter Dunn, Tina3, Bidnez, Ramrunner, Hydrocarbon, Mechanical Man, Agave, Puro Cabron, Bill Fisher, Pass It On, Miss Libits, Incommunicado, Ghost Rider, Mossy Oak, Blue 'N Brew, Madera and Marlin Majic.

Jeremy


----------



## banded2

Sounds good, Marlin Majic is in, I need to know where to send the check.


----------



## Bill Fisher

banded2 said:


> Sounds good, Marlin Majic is in, I need to know where to send the check.


*Payment

*Please send a check to: 
Jeremy Johnson
11431 Liberty Field
San Antonio, TX 78254


----------



## Michael Shindle

*Rock n Roll*

OK it is Thursday...Please post ''The Color"...Gracias!


----------



## capt.matt

*Saturday Offshore*

The weather look to be opening a window for Saturday. What I am seeing is 3'-4' offshore. We are going out , Who else is planing to get there troll on ?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

This weekends opening color will be BLUE.. and the water doesn't count.. Please use a card, t-shirt, hat, whatever clearly with the fish in the photos. And make sure you get a clear pic of the fish you want to count so there is no dispute. Fishing begins at 12:01 on April 26th if anybody is going swording.

Good luck this weekend.

And remember, if I don't have your check, and you plan to fish this weekend, get it in the mail and postmarked by tomorrow.. Friday, April 25th.


----------



## rhale

capt.matt said:


> The weather look to be opening a window for Saturday. What I am seeing is 3'-4' offshore. We are going out , Who else is planing to get there troll on ?


If I can get out of working we will be " getting our troll on "

I was plannig on going Sunday but that changed with the forecast......


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

JJ, 
Check is in the mail. Sorry I forgot to get it to you sooner.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Don't forget.. color is BLUE.. good until at least next Thursday. Good luck to all fishing!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any fish caught this weekend?


----------



## rhale

We almost went but at the last minute I called it off. The weather was just to unpredictable and I didnt feel like getting caught in the front.


----------



## jaredchasteen

Weather kept us at the dock. The long range doesnt look to good.....


----------



## ramrunner2

Aransas Bay looked like the Bearing Sea on Saturday morning. I thought I saw the Northwestern setting a string of pots out there. We went to the boat show.


Sam


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Saturday afternoon at the boat show was nice.. and Sunday morning in POC was nice as well...


----------



## capt.matt

*4-26*

We left out Sat and we wish we had not. We turned around and came back. 
Any way we are going to try agin tomorrow . Forecast is looking good but it did last friday also.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Mo Azul out of Port A has been added to the tourney. I hope somebody is out fishing today. Pretty day!


----------



## capt.matt

*No Bills*

Made it out passed the 100 fathom curve today . The weather was perfect but the water color was green , No billfish.


----------



## GhostRider

Jeremy - check was put in the mail yesterday. No worries, running the tickfaw poker run so we won't start fishing until after this wknd.

How many paid entries do we have at this point ?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I don't have my list in front of me right now, but I believe we have 9 checks received so far, but 6-8 have said checks are in the mail. I hope we get 20 plus, but there are always a few who say they're interested but don't pay. We shall see.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

As of today I have received 10 checks for a total of $2500. Hopefully more people will get their payment in. There is still time if anybody else wants to enter. Just get your check in before any fish are counted. 

The color of the week will remain BLUE since no points were claimed last week.

Jeremy


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any points to claim?


----------



## rhale

If anyone went this past weekend they should get bonus points just for the effort....

Still waiting on the weather.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The color will remain BLUE this next week. Somebody catch a fish! lol


----------



## wacker jr

i can not wait to get out of this **** library and back on the water. 
Wacker might be a decent fisherman but he still cant reel in a fish much bigger than himself 
no worries old man ill be home soon


----------



## jaredchasteen

wacker jr said:


> i can not wait to get out of this **** library and back on the water.
> Wacker might be a decent fisherman but he still cant reel in a fish much bigger than himself
> no worries old man ill be home soon


Yea but you will be to busy chasin pink snapper to go fishin with us.


----------



## wacker

Back to work boy!!

Hey Bevo can we change the color to sea foam green???? that seems to be trendy right now.


----------



## wacker

looks like we are all tied for first place!


----------



## GhostRider

Sweet !

I've been feeling bad about being so hesistant on weather / seas.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Anybody try to get out? It was blowing hard in POC Saturday and harder on Sunday..


----------



## 1hunglower

Chris, the Gitter Dunn will have to sit this weekend out, we all have a funeral late Sat. to go to.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We'll keep the same color BLUE. I think a fish or 2 will be caught and points given this weekend. Tight lines...

BTW.. there are still a few boats who signed up and haven't paid up. If planning to fish this weekend get your check in..


----------



## flieman

Thats wrong one no hung, that is just plain wrong.


----------



## rhale

[QUOTE
BTW.. there are still a few boats who signed up and haven't paid up. If planning to fish this weekend get your check in..[/QUOTE]

How many have not paid????? Or better yet, what are the pay outs now in case you dont get anymore checks?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Right now I have 11 checks, 1 or 2 I need to pick up in POC, and one more possible entry that I'm waiting on final word from. So my best guess is 14, although I think it's likely we'll get 17-18 once the weather calms a little. 20 would be fun. And I'm waiting on word about our boat in POC. Thought it sold, but it didn't.. so we might move it down from Seabrook.


----------



## Bill Fisher

rhale said:


> what are the pay outs now in case you dont get anymore checks?


you greedy bastid!........... ain't no one caught the first fish yet but you wanna know exactly whatchure gonna be paid fer being the overall winnner???????!!

I LOVE IT!!!!!!

LOL!!!

go fer it!!!...... wish you the BOL!


----------



## wacker

rhale said:


> [QUOTE
> BTW.. there are still a few boats who signed up and haven't paid up. If planning to fish this weekend get your check in..


 How many have not paid????? Or better yet, what are the pay outs now in case you dont get anymore checks?[/QUOTE]
"The dark side is stong in this one"

Sunday night???


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

7 or 8 that haven't paid I see right now w/o the list in front of me. 1 boat had to pull out at the last minute. I received 2 pm's this morning saying their checks will be mailed. And again, 2 checks I need to pick up in POC. And wacker has a friend who might enter his boat. 

So, with 11 checks, 2 more in the mail, and 2 more in POC we are at 15. That's a total purse of $3750. 

1st place would get $2100
2nd place would get $825
3rd place would get $450
The website gets $375

Hopefully we'll get 18-20 total that have paid.

Jeremy


----------



## davisadams

My check just got put in the mail 5 minutes ago. It should arrive to you tomorrow or Saturday.

I have not had fishing on my mind due to seas conditions. I am planning on going sunday through monday. 

Thanks for putting this tournament together.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Understand! Fishing has been off the brain the last few weeks as well. The weekend looks good!!!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

First weather window in a while, and the wife has me on lockdown. Oh well, looking at the moon, I probably won't miss out on too much action. ( I hope)

Good luck to all heading out. Be safe.


----------



## mandykay

Good luck at the funeral, welcome to the institution of living hell!!!! All I can say for you Flieman is TOUGH BREAK


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I guess I'm missing something here???


----------



## wick

*Funeral trumps fishing*

Flieman tied the knot this weekend, and not a fishing knot.


----------



## ramrunner2

Ronnie- you got some news? Matt sent my brother some pictures.


Sam


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Points to claim? About time!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

We are definatley in! I have been very busy trying to get the new boat. I am flying to Miami to look at it on Thursday. I will have the check in the mail this week. Sorry for the delay.

David


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

No problem Dave.. Whatcha gettin?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

34 Sea Vee with diesels and small cuddy.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Mossy Oak said:


> 34 Sea Vee with diesels and small cuddy.


Very nice! I've been having dreams about the 39' with diesels. They burn around 19-22 gallons an hour.. Woo-Hoo!

Enjoy it!


----------



## rhale

*Hale Yeah's first points*

Here are the pics from this weekend. The bigger one was 181.4 and the smaller one was 144.3


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice job guys! On the board first with 10 points. **** nice swords!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Two BIG swords in one night!! Wow!! Nice fish!!


----------



## BF

Hale Yea gettin it done
great job guys


----------



## capt.matt

*nice night*

Congratulations!!!! Hale Yeah!!


----------



## Bret

Good job Ronnie!!! congrats on the double!!


----------



## Michael Shindle

Thanks again Ronnie! Incredible night! Awesome Capt(s) and crew!


----------



## jaredchasteen

Good job ronnie, we lost two around 50 feet down. One was a reel slob over 250(hand fed in the light). You are puttin them in the boat like a pro. How many bites did you get.


----------



## rhale

jaredchasteen said:


> How many bites did you get.


We had 4. Tough loosing fish right at the boat like that, but at least yall got action and witnessed the hand feeding....


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

This weeks color will be PURPLE in honor of the swordfish!


----------



## rhale

Right on Bevo !!!!!!!


----------



## wacker

Hale to the mighty beast!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

My check is going in the mail today. We are fishing my friends Grady White until the new boat gets here. If there is a problem with that please let me know. I don't have a name for the new boat yet but can you put our points under Mossy Oak for now? Leaving Friday morning and fishing through Saturday. What is the color of the week?

David


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The color will stay PURPLE. Good luck guys!

Remember, if you haven't paid, and you plan on fishing this weekend, get your check in the mail before you fish.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Mine went in the mail today. Maybe this year we can pop our cherry on some Texas Blue's. Purple is my lucky color so maybe it will happen this weekend.

David


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Just so we are clear.. the boat is entered, not the angler. So David, once you get the new boat you can fish it.. or you can enter the Grady, or enter them both. So are you entering the new boat or the Grady you are fishing this weekend? I just want everything to be consistent. 

I would have no problem with you entering the boat you presently own, then tranferring your entry to your new rig once you get it here, but I don't think it's fair to fish off somebody elses boat in the interim unless that boat in entered.


----------



## capt. d.r.

i hope that one of those checks you need to pick up in POC is from the Pass It On, because i have it waiting. we r fishing the cajun canyons starting this evening and hope that your counting us. if we dont have purple can we use the tournament object of the day(orange wrist band)? as you know there is nothing down here in venice>>> have a great weekend and well get to you with our releases>>>>


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Yes.. I have you down PASS IT ON. I will be down in POC next week. And yes, we will do what we did last year in regards to tourneys.. you can use the object of the day in leiu of the color/object of the week.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

*Pop goes the Cherry*

Well it finally happened! After shots at 9 different blues last year we finally landed a blue marlin friday at Nansen. We went 1 for 2 and pretty sure that we missed a few other fish that were billfish due to some chafing on the leader. Anyway we landed a fish that I think is somewhere between 300 and 350. She never jumped once and we really were unsure of what we had. There were only two of use on the boat and it made for a fun workout. Darwin faught the fish and I drove the boat and leaderd the fish. We forgot our camera and the pics are from my camera phone. Sorry! We also forgot our tag stick but remembered the tags. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Bret

nicely done. Where are the pics???


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Can't get them to load from my phone. I will load tomorrow from my office.

David


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I'm going to go ahead and count Mossy Oaks points once we see proof. They were just borrowing a boat while there boat is being sent from Florida. He wasn't fishing with another crew. Just himself and his brother. I would do the same for anybody else that was in between boats. This was a one time thing for him. 

I also hear that the Hydrocarbon caught at least 2 blues and a white. WTG Guys!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

A little Hydrocarbon laundry...

More pictures and points to claim after I get some sleep...


----------



## Vaya Con Dios

*Pass-It-On*

We released a Blue & a White at the Cajun Classic. Ended up 5th place but did win some pot money. 1st thru 3rd all released 2 blues, 4th released a blue & a sword. I'll get d r to send the pictures when he gets back.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

*Blue*

Pics of our blue.


----------



## Bret

Nice!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

How big do ya'll think? I really don't know. We think she was 8+ foot long.


----------



## ramrunner2

Most Blues need to be 100" lower jaw to the fork of the tail to hit the 300# mark. If it was 8' from the lower jaw, it might have been knockin on the door of 300#. If it was 8' from the tip of the bill, then probably mid to low 200#. Congrats on the Blue.


Sam


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

8+ was from the lower jaw. I am going to measure the boat next time I go so that I can have a good idea of length. The pictures suck I know but they were the best that I could do considering. Maybe next time I will remember the good camera.

David


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1594306#post1594306

Hydrocarbon billfish pictures and report.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Lots of fish last weekend.. Hydrocrabon pulls into the lead with Hale Yeah closely behind.

This weeks color will be RED. Color good until Thursday June 12th.

Here are the standings:

Hydrocarbon-13 points
Hale Yeah-10 points
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points
Mossy Oak-5 points


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We'll keep he color RED this week. Hopefully the weather cooperates!


----------



## captbillabong

*Color June 16-22*

Is the color for June 16-22 going to remain red?

Capt Bill Cannan


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The color is normally good from Thursday till the following Thursday. If no points are claimed this week, then yes, it will remain red. If points are claimed we'll switch the color on the 19th.. If you're planning on fishing the 19th and you're not around a computer, let me know so I'll know that you're fishing and you can use the red color.

Jeremy


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any points out there to claim? There had to be a blue or two caught!


----------



## justhookit

There were a bunch caught out of PortA Sunday but not by anyone fishing the tournament that I know of.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

justhookit said:


> There were a bunch caught out of PortA Sunday but not by anyone fishing the tournament that I know of.


Too bad for them!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

*3 Blue's*

We caught 3 Blue's yesterday. Report is on bluewater forum. Here are some pics. Sorry for the white marlin flag I only had 2 Blue Marlin flags.

David


----------



## justhookit

I see 2 white marlin flags and one blue


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

No you see 2 Blue marlin flags, 1 white, and 1 tuna. I only had 2 Blue marlin flags so I flew a white instead of a third blue.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Blue marlin flags are a blue fish on a white flag. white marlin flags are white fish on blue flag


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Opps. I bought them at cut rate as blue marlin flag. Oh well. I will get it right next time.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Not saying that it could have been packaged or made wrong...check the flag to see if its a white or a blue on the flag.


----------



## Blue N' Brew

Different areas do it different.


----------



## justhookit

Hell, any way you wanna look at it it's a hell of a catch. :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Is there a certin way we are supposed to fly our flags. I have never had to worry about it before.


----------



## Blue N' Brew

Opposite of what you did is normally done here. 

Just keep catching them.


----------



## James Howell

And no matter which way you run it, it beats the hell out of running kingfish flags.


----------



## Bret

Gato mighty! Nice job on the blues!!!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Amen to that!


----------



## jaredchasteen

*Major Congrats*

i DONT give a **** about flags but mossy oak killed the marlin this weekend. :work: Congrats guys. 3 blues in one day is a feat anywhere in the world. I am truly envious.


----------



## rhale

*5 more points*

Not much but its worth 5 points.


----------



## captbillabong

*POC STYLE*

Left St. Christopher's in POC at 5am with Capt Wayne Timmerman, Allison Wiatrek, and Dawn McFadin aboard BIDNEZ in an attempt to get on the board and mainly have some fun with the calmer seas. It wasn't the 2'ers we were looking for but we weren't complaining. Lines in the water at 7:30am and pretty quick were on a 40lb hoo, Ally wenches him in and we've got blood on the deck, 1 hour goes by and the port rigger goes off, 175lb blue is in the air twice and Dawn suits up for some stand up action, a little later Ally hooks up on another hoo, not bad for a Monday....
Capt.Bill Cannan 
POC STYLE


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Lots of fish caught this weekend. Congrats to everyone scoring points!

Here are the standings:

Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
Hale Yeah-15 points (3 swords)
Hydrocarbon-13 points (2 blues, 1 white)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-5 points (1 blue)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

leaving tomorrow morn. what is the new color? or should we use this weeks?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We'll make this weeks color BLACK.


----------



## Over the Edge

I will start looking for a lost black croc then.


----------



## Bill Fisher

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Payout will be as follows:
> 1st Place 56% of total purse
> 2nd Place 22% of total purse
> 3rd Place 12% of total purse
> ***The remaining *10%* will be given to Mont of 2coolfishing.com for allowing this board to exist and help pay bills on the new forum***


just outta curiosity, what is (was?) the new forum?


----------



## ramrunner2

Over the Edge said:


> I will start looking for a lost black croc then.


I know you guys have a complete set with all the colors in the cabin on standby.

Sam


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Lots of fish caught this weekend. Congrats to everyone scoring points!
> 
> Here are the standings:
> 
> Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
> Hale Yeah-15 points (3 swords)
> Hydrocarbon-13 points (2 blues, 1 white)
> PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
> Bidnez-5 points (1 blue)
> GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)


Did I miss something? I checked back to the first fish caught and I could not find where GhostRider caught a blue???? Did he not post up any pics?


----------



## GhostRider

Sorry, had a couple questions and sent my photo entry via email to Jeremy.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

He posted on a seperate thread and I have his pics.. Just haven't resized them yet for this thread..


----------



## rhale

Congrats on the Blue GhostRider.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I expect lots of fish to be caught this weekend. Good luck to those fishing..


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

How did everyone do?

I fished on Hydrocarbon and we tagged and released a blue on Saturday. Guessing lots of fish were caught..


----------



## Blue N' Brew

Blue N' Brew had a sword and 2 Blues saturday! 
Note the Black Flip Flop.

Report:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1622634#post1622634


----------



## capt.matt

*Madera 6-22-08*

Sunday June 22 on the Madera. We taged and Released a White Marlin. Lots of Dolphin caught the two biggest were 34-32#. One Blue Marlin came in to our spread and left with out bitting. Must of just been just browsing. Our mate got some under water photos of the release of the white. I have not got his photos as of yet. Our black object of the week is connivently my snooter.


----------



## justhookit

word is hale yeah tore 'em up again :fishy:


----------



## davisadams

TCB finally finally got her first blue of the season and it was big one. There were two on at once and we lost the bigger one...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

All I'm seeing is red x's...


----------



## davisadams

i will resend them when i get back to the office. i know it worked on some computers becasue some of my friends saw it as well. i am also leaving for marlin country tonight so hopefully I will have two sets of pics to send when i get back on wednesday.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Hydrocarbon's blue from Saturday.. The black is the rod..lol.. We have some other cool pics taken from the water and with the color clearly showing.. Also have some video of my fine angling skills... We'll post those when we get them..


----------



## rhale

*Hale Yeah's points*

We went 2 for 3 on day one and 0 for 1 on day 2.....


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here are the standings as of today. There might be some fish not turned in from this past weekend. Please get them in as soon as possible:

Hale Yeah-25 points (3 swords, 2 blues)
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
Hydrocarbon-18 points (3 blues, 1 white)
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-5 points (1 blue)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)
davisadams(waiting on reposting of pics)-5 points (1 blue)
Madera-3 points (1 white)


----------



## captbillabong

*BIDNEZ*

We had Larry Rackley with www.yellowfingallery.com on board yesterday June 23, he had come down to visit again and fish with me out of POC. He had his nephew Matthew Keith with him who had never caught a fish. Matthew, 14 years old, ended up with two hoo and a sail, he is hooked for life now. 
Capt. Bill Cannan
BIDNEZ


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice job guys. Looks like a happy kid! 

Updated standings:
Hale Yeah-25 points (3 swords, 2 blues)
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
Hydrocarbon-18 points (3 blues, 1 white)
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)
davisadams(waiting on reposting of pics)-5 points (1 blue)
Madera-3 points (1 white)


----------



## cshimaitis

For those fishing the Master's this weekend, can we use the object of the tourney for the color this weekend?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Yes.. That is fine. The same with the Houston Big Game tourney..


----------



## davisadams

Here are the pics of the blue marlin from Sunday. I think it is close to 500 pounds, but we didn't measure the length.


----------



## davisadams

I also went yesterday and caught 2 blues and a sail. We measured the blues' lengths and they came out to roughly 275 pounds and 425 pounds. The sail was about 80 pounds. it was a great day.


----------



## davisadams

here are some more pics.


----------



## davisadams

and some more pics...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Man.. you guys are tearing them up. 

This weeks color is PINK.. You could also use color/object of the day if fishing the Masters or Houston Big Game..

Updated standings:
Hale Yeah-25 points (3 swords, 2 blues)
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
Hydrocarbon-18 points (3 blues, 1 white)
davisadams-16 points (3 blues, 1 sail)
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)
Madera-3 points (1 white)


----------



## fishtruck

What's the story on the rod tip Davisadams?


----------



## jaredchasteen

Congrats to all the guys catching the marlin right now they are out in full force. There are many first marlin for people that has to be a thrill. Me and wacker played with the tuna instead of swordin last weekend. We will be after the swords soon enough though. Heckm i may have to fish with ronnie to learn how to catch em.


----------



## davisadams

rod tip story...i had him leadered and he went insane so i let go and the rod tip just popped as soon as the line pressure hit the rod again.


----------



## capt.matt

*Port A Masters*

Over the past 2 days off shore it has been quite sporty. Looks like Billfishing is back to normal Texas style. We caught 1 Blue Marlin we are guessing about 250#. 1 for 1 on the Madera over the last 2 days on Billfish. I will Post pitures soon as I can figure our how to trasfer the video to digital Images.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any other fish caught this past weekend? Saw some flags flying on a boat in POC that's in the tourney this weekend...


----------



## 1hunglower

Bevo, I too saw some flagage on MM looked like a blue and a sail.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I didn't get a closeup so I wasn't sure if it was two blues or what...


----------



## MM Deckhand

*MECHANICAL MAN*

marlin and sail from 6/28/08


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice job guys!

We'll keep the same color PINK for the holiday weekend.. Good luck teams.


----------



## capt.matt

*Madera 7-2-08*

We released 1 blue about 200# today in the rain and jumped another off. We have it on video will post photo when changed to digital image.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here are the present standings unless their are fish to be scored from this weekend:

Hale Yeah-25 points (3 swords, 2 blues)
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
Hydrocarbon-18 points (3 blues, 1 white)
davisadams-16 points (3 blues, 1 sail)
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
Madera-13 points (1 white, 2 blues (awaiting pics))
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
Mechanical Man-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)


----------



## capt.matt

*Madera DSR*

The Madera Caught and released 2 blues in the Deep Sea Roundup. The Friday marlin was released at 7:40. On saturday we released our second Marlin at 7:28. Good thing for morning bites. Out of 2 day of full on trolling we got 2 blues and 1 wahoo & 1 dolphin about 20# each. The cool thing is that both Blues were hooked in only a matter of minutes of starting to troll for the day. I guess they were fired up and hungry for some breakfast both mornings


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Here are the present standings unless their are fish to be scored from this weekend:
> 
> I know that the Madera caught 2 Blues in the DSR, one Friday and one Saturday.
> 
> We caught 1 Blue and 1 Sail regular fishing and 1 Sail using the new fishing style called see and grab !!!!!!!!!!! This new method is very technical and should only be done by desperate individuals who are willing to sacrafice anything to score just one more point..........


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Love the panties. Good choice for the color. And the baby sail is kinda cool, but I don't think you get points for that..lol

So with the new fish being scored, here's the leader board: 

Hale Yeah-31 points (3 swords, 3 blues, 1 sail)
Madera-23 points (1 white, 4 blues (awaiting pics on 2 fish))
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
Hydrocarbon-18 points (3 blues, 1 white)
davisadams-16 points (3 blues, 1 sail)
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
Mechanical Man-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)


----------



## mako

Where does it say there is a size limit on sails to be eligible?



bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Love the panties. Good choice for the color. And the baby sail is kinda cool, but I don't think you get points for that..lol
> 
> So with the new fish being scored, here's the leader board:
> 
> Hale Yeah-31 points (3 swords, 3 blues, 1 sail)
> Madera-23 points (1 white, 4 blues (awaiting pics on 2 fish))
> Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
> Hydrocarbon-18 points (3 blues, 1 white)
> davisadams-16 points (3 blues, 1 sail)
> Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
> PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
> Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
> Mechanical Man-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
> GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)


----------



## capt.matt

*MICRO SAIL*

Cool the all new user friendly Pocket Sailfish.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

True.. There isn't anything in the rules..



mako said:


> Where does it say there is a size limit on sails to be eligible?


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> True.. There isn't anything in the rules..


It was originaly going to be a joke but after thinking about it all day and reading the rules I dont see why it would not count???????? I almost fell in the deep blue in the middle of the night with 10' sharks swimming around the boat trying to catch that little sucker....


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

"Points will be awarded once the leader has been touched by a crew member....."

This would disqualify this fish.. cause I don't see a leader. Good try though. I could have had 25-30 points last year hanging out one night over Dutra. They were everywhere...


----------



## capt.matt

I found this still image of our marlin being video recorded in the Port Aransas Masters. My camera is slow so you can not see the marlin in the air. But it is clear to see where he landed . I am still working on getting a picture from the video. The video was reviewed by the judges of the Master Tournament and scored clearly to be a clean release of a Blue Marlin.


capt.matt said:


> Over the past 2 days off shore it has been quite sporty. Looks like Billfishing is back to normal Texas style. We caught 1 Blue Marlin we are guessing about 250#. 1 for 1 on the Madera over the last 2 days on Billfish. I will Post pitures soon as I can figure our how to trasfer the video to digital Images.


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> "Points will be awarded once the leader has been touched by a crew member....."
> 
> This would disqualify this fish.. cause I don't see a leader. Good try though. I could have had 25-30 points last year hanging out one night over Dutra. They were everywhere...


So I guess that almost all fish in this tourney are disqualified because I have not seen many pictures of the mate with leader in hand????????


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We can assume logically that the leader was touched since the pictures have been taken boatside.


----------



## seeingred

rhale said:


> So I guess that almost all fish in this tourney are disqualified because I have not seen many pictures of the mate with leader in hand????????


dude you are pressing... this is a low money tourney based on honesty and integrity in the 2cool family. Let it go with your 1 point sail caught by hand. give me a break......jeez


----------



## rhale

seeingred said:


> dude you are pressing... this is a low money tourney based on honesty and integrity in the 2cool family. Let it go with your 1 point sail caught by hand. give me a break......jeez


And who are you? And what do you have to do with this tournament???? Thats what I thought, so shut T.F.U.


----------



## seeingred

Who am I? I am just an innocent bystander who loves offshore fishing and wanted to check the standings of the tourney. Then I came across a ridiculous post and felt the need to say something. btw.... Drinking beer and deep dropping has you in first place and I don't consider that billfishing


----------



## capt.matt

*What?*

What dose Deep Dropping have to do with this???????


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Let's play nice.. It was a good try and pretty cool.. I like seeing those babies.. but the fish does not count for the point.


----------



## Ashton

Seeingred...your killing me with your drinking and deep dropping comment. Your trying to insult an angler who contributes to this sight with some of the best post not only entertaining but informative. I think it was a good ? he brought up and that is how rules get added or changed.


----------



## capt.matt

*The what??*

Seeingred, I hope your not knocking swordfishing. If so we will have to check your Billfishing background. To see if you are even qualified to chime in on any of this.


----------



## seeingred

Ashton said:


> Seeingred...your killing me with your drinking and deep dropping comment. Your trying to insult an angler who contributes to this sight with some of the best post not only entertaining but informative. I think it was a good ? he brought up and that is how rules get added or changed.


That is fine...he wouldn't let it go though. I, too, like to drink beer and deep drop. However, I don't think it is billfishing imho. And I have no problem telling him that after he tells me to ****


----------



## mako

seeingred said:


> That is fine...he wouldn't let it go though. I, too, like to drink beer and deep drop. However, I don't think it is billfishing imho. And I have no problem telling him that after he tells me to ****


I think you need to quit before you are put in your place. You don't know anything about that boat and how hard its crew fishes. I can tell you from experience that we don't drink while billfishing, and Ronnie's currently in the lead because he is one of the hardest working fisherman this side of the gulf. Last time I checked the "Hale Yeah" had more bills than Swords, so why don't you sit on it.


----------



## fishedz

Ronnie, your technique has been outed. We will know see the billfish numbers in the tournament triple. Beer drinking and deep dropping, who would have thunk ?


----------



## fishtruck

***? We have been doing it exactly like that and NADA! Ronnie, you are drinking Lone Star, right?

Rob C


----------



## Michael Shindle

Congratulations Hale Yeah and crew on your hard work!!!


----------



## wacker

seeingred said:


> That is fine...he wouldn't let it go though. I, too, like to drink beer and deep drop. However, I don't think it is billfishing imho. And I have no problem telling him that after he tells me to ****


I just want to know were the heck is South Texas Fishing University???

Good job Ronnie, I will dust the webs of my rig one of these days and see ya on the grounds.


----------



## BF

Ronnie seeingred is a wonta be fisherman sits behind a screen & becomes a big time fisherman I call B.S on him


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

What is the color of the week?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The color for the next 2 weeks because of POCO will be BROWN. The color will be good until July 24th.


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> The color for the next 2 weeks because of POCO will be BROWN. The color will be good until July 24th.


Great, I will be able to use my own underwear for the next two weeks.......


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

WOW! Thanks for sharing that info. I thought the pink panties were yours though?? no??


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I know the Mechanical Man caught a white.. who else hooked up?


----------



## justhookit

rhale said:


> Great, I will be able to use my own underwear for the next two weeks.......


Did y'all ever hook up any of the billfish that were hanging tight to the rig yesterday? We broke off a real nice blue and saw a few others. Other than that it was a VERY slow day. We were in the 33 Bertram Gloria II.

John


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

Bevo - Hydrocarbon released a blue on Saturday. I dont have the photos but I will try to get them posted. May be after Poco since everyone is busy getting ready.


----------



## rhale

justhookit said:


> Did y'all ever hook up any of the billfish that were hanging tight to the rig yesterday? We broke off a real nice blue and saw a few others. Other than that it was a VERY slow day. We were in the 33 Bertram Gloria II.
> 
> John


Nope, it was a slow day for us 2. We got out late Saturday evening and fished Sat night and Sun with very little action.

I guess that Beer drinking and deep dropping is all I can depend on these days.... Here is our points for the weekend, my girlfriends first Sword.


----------



## davisadams

we trolled all afternoon sunday until dark and trolled the majority of the day monday and never saw any sign of any billfish. we trolled boomvang, nancen, the ocean valiant, the cervezas, and a very good rip line off the shelf.


----------



## Michael Shindle

Congratulations on the sword Nena! Way to go Ronnie and crew! See ya soon for the ROC!


----------



## Over the Edge

*Hydrocarbon Blue - 7/12*

Here is a pic of the small blue caugth Saturday on Hydrocarbon. Getting ready for POCO as we speak. Hope the fishing stays HOT. I got a feeling a lot of fish are coming in this year!


----------



## MM Deckhand

*White*

MECHANICAL MAN - White Marlin from Saturday

Good Luck this weekend.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here are the standings after this weekend.. good luck to whomever is fishing POCO. Remember, the color is still brown..

Hale Yeah-36 points (4 swords, 3 blues, 1 sail)
Madera-23 points (1 white, 4 blues (awaiting pics on 2 fish))
Hydrocarbon-23 points (4 blues, 1 white)
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
davisadams-16 points (3 blues, 1 sail)
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
Mechanical Man-9 points (1 blue, 1 white, 1 sail)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any POCO fish, or otherwise, caught this weekend? Post 'em up!


----------



## rhale

1 mesly piont for the Hale Yeah Sunday, my girlfriends 3rd Sail. Fishing was slow ...


----------



## mako

That is a fat sail, Congrats Nena.


----------



## Over the Edge

Team Hydrocarbon caught a blue marlin Saturday of Poco. Not sure I have a good picture yet as we werent very worried about photos with the object of the day at the time. We had the fish on the leader trying to get it close enough to put a tape on it when the hooks pulled (it looked a little short of 101"). I will try to get something of a phote but it was verified as a release in the tournament. It was really slow for us other than this one fish! As usual though, the tournament was run first class and a great time was had by all.


----------



## MM Deckhand

*3 pt.*

MECHANICAL MAN White Marlin from POCO - off the video camera


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

This weekends color will be WHITE. Please display time/date code or something WHITE.

I'll update points later.


----------



## ramrunner2

Ramrunner released a Blue Saturday morning @ the ROC. Nick should have a picture late today or tomorrow. Congrats to Mechanical Man on a great tournament. 

Sam


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any fish this weekend? Here are the standings before the weekend:

Hale Yeah-37 points (4 swords, 3 blues, 2 sails)
Hydrocarbon-28 points (5 blues, 1 white(awaiting pic on POCO fish))
Madera-23 points (1 white, 4 blues (awaiting pics on 2 fish))
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
davisadams-16 points (3 blues, 1 sail)
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
Mechanical Man-12 points (1 blue, 2 whites, 1 sail)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)
Ramrunner-5 points (1 blue(awaiting pics))


----------



## Over the Edge

Hydrocarbon had 2 sails Saturday. Will try to get the pics in soon.


----------



## rhale

Hale Yeah had its best/worst tournement..... The best, we hooked 4 Blues (one that we got the flying gaff out for) and 1 Sail. The worst, we lost 3 Blues (the big one after a 1 hour and 15 minute fight and just out of leader range)

Congrats to Mechanical Man, great job and good to finally meet ya'll.

We also had a first on the boat, check out the last pic......


----------



## Over the Edge

Dayum Hale Yeah. That is unbelievable! Looks like you all could have rubbed its belly!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Looks like Seaworld! Nice orca pic


----------



## MM Deckhand

*Thanks - 15 pts*

Thanks yall,

Hale Yeah boys it was good to finally meet yall too.

MECHANICAL MAN went 3 for 4 on Blue Marlin to win the Catch and Release at the ROC this weekend. A gaff would have went in the one we pulled the hooks on. I will try to get our IT man to get some pics off the videos.

Congrats to the OUTLAW - Protest or not


----------



## jodybo

What is that last picture?


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

It's an orca; aka killer whale.


----------



## Over the Edge

*Hydrocarbon Sails - 7/26*

Here are pics of the two sailfish caught on Hydrocarbon last Saturday.


----------



## Over the Edge

MM Deckand - Congrats on ya'lls strong showing in the ROC. Good job on the 3 blues!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Congrats to everybody fishing ROC. Seems like lots of fish were caught.. I'll update the scoreboard later... Looks like we have a close tourney.. I love it!!!!


----------



## davisadams

caught 1 sail yesterday. will post pic later this week


----------



## ramrunner

Ramrunner Blue from Saturday...


----------



## rhale

**** Ramrunner that was a big fish, congrats.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Fat Fish..


----------



## MXCapt

I cannot get over the killer whale! Freakin left me stunned.


I think you can tell with the amount of large mammals out there that we are in seriously nutrient rich water. Need to keep taking advantage.


----------



## Over the Edge

Nice blue Ramrunner. Big shoulders on that fish!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here are the standings with less than 8 weeks to go!

Hale Yeah-43 points (4 swords, 4 blues, 3 sails)
Hydrocarbon-30 points (5 blues, 1 white(awaiting pic on POCO fish), 2 sails)
Mechanical Man-27 points (4 blues(awaiting 3 ROC blue pics), 2 whites, 1 sail)
Madera-23 points (1 white, 4 blues (awaiting pics on 2 fish))
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
davisadams-17 points (3 blues, 2 sails(awaiting pic on sail))
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)
Ramrunner-5 points (1 blue)

We'll keep the color WHITE again this weekend.. Good luck and tight lines.. See ya at the RIP!


----------



## James Howell

That is impressive, 30 blues so far for 11 boats.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

It has been a great year so far. I'm hoping some others in the tourney will catch a fish or 2.. or 8!


----------



## davisadams

Here are my pics of the sail from monday


----------



## flieman

I am jinxed I am convinced, not a single fish this year and it has been the best year in a long time. I think I should sell out of this highdollar sport and take up bowling, it would have a little more satisfaction I believe.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

flieman said:


> I am jinxed I am convinced, not a single fish this year and it has been the best year in a long time. I think I should sell out of this highdollar sport and take up bowling, it would have a little more satisfaction I believe.


How many blues did you have 2 summers ago?? You got something messin with ya... Hope you shake it!!!!


----------



## flieman

We had 7 and a couple last year. I am having a hard time figuring out lengths of lines out and speed with the new boat, then end up messing with stuff all day instead setting and leaving it. Oh well that is the game.


----------



## Over the Edge

Lets Gitter Dunn and get some tomorrow! You fishing the Strike tomorrow?


----------



## flieman

Yea I gotta work and we are going to leave about 5 pm tommorrow nite, yall headed out as well.


----------



## Over the Edge

Yeah we are headed out in the morning. We will probably be pulling lines in when you get out there. Good luck and haller at us on 68. I hope I have a good fish report for you. Hydrocarbon standing by on 68!


----------



## rhale

Stick with it flieman and your luck will change for the better. Good luck this weekend and we might see yall out there.


----------



## MM Deckhand

*5 pts.*

2 of the blues from ROC videos - trying to get 3 video back from the guy who caught it - his first marlin, it may be a fight - the ROC weighmaster verified all three releases in the tournament.

1 more blue yesterday


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any fish from this weekend other than Mechanical Man? It was SLOW Saturday for us on the Hydrocarbon.. Only heard one other fish caught other than Mechanical Man's..


----------



## rhale

Slow for us 2. We fished Saturday night and Sunday, hooked a Blue early sunday and he released himself after a few minutes. That was the only bite we had the whole trip other than some Snapper for the table on the way in. I heard the same slow reports all day on the radio.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

rhale said:


> Slow for us 2. We fished Saturday night and Sunday, hooked a Blue early sunday and he released himself after a few minutes. That was the only bite we had the whole trip other than some Snapper for the table on the way in. I heard the same slow reports all day on the radio.


Ya'll didn't run into any humpback whales? I was hoping ya'll could top the killer whale experience..


----------



## rhale

Nope, no whales this trip. Did anyone else see as many whole tree's floating as we did??? It had me taking a bite out of the helm seat all the way in with the sun in my eyes !
It was enough to make me think twice about running in the dark for a while.


----------



## flieman

I ran out in the dark sat nite and would have never done it had I known all the logs were out there. Slow for us to.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

This weeks color will be YELLOW.. beginning tomorrow Aug 7th till Aug 21st. Here are the updated standings..

Hale Yeah-43 points (4 swords, 4 blues, 3 sails)
Mechanical Man-32 points (5 blues, 2 whites, 1 sail)
Hydrocarbon-30 points (5 blues, 1 white, 2 sails)
Madera-23 points (1 white, 4 blues (awaiting pics on 2 fish))
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
davisadams-17 points (3 blues, 2 sails)
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)
Ramrunner-5 points (1 blue)


----------



## cshimaitis

Mo Azul caught two sails on Friday, but don't expect the points as I forgot to check the color change, and we had camera failure (3 of them to be exact, batteries dead in all). Got one jumping pic and another pic with my Blackberry. Will post for fun.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

You got the points. Good job guys!

Any other fish caught?


----------



## MM Deckhand

*Legends - 5pts*

MECHANICAL MAN released a little blue to win a little dinero at the legends
pictures from the video


----------



## cshimaitis

What's the color this week/weekend?


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> This weeks color will be YELLOW.. beginning tomorrow Aug 7th till Aug 21st.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any fish this weekend?


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Any fish this weekend?


With no response I am guessing that nobody did??? We have not fished in three weeks now and the itch is getting to me.

What is the color of the week?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The color will remain YELLOW. Somebody catch some stinking fish this weekend!

Here are the current standings:

Hale Yeah-43 points (4 swords, 4 blues, 3 sails)
Mechanical Man-37 points (6 blues, 2 whites, 1 sail)
Hydrocarbon-30 points (5 blues, 1 white, 2 sails)
Madera-23 points (1 white, 4 blues (awaiting pics on 2 fish))
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
davisadams-17 points (3 blues, 2 sails)
Blue and Brew-15 points (2 blues, 1 sword)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)
Ramrunner-5 points (1 blue)
Mo Azul-2 points (2 sailfish)


----------



## rhale

If I use a Bannana for the color of the week will I get an extra point???? J/k


----------



## capt.matt

*Madera*

Wow I'am in 4th and have not fished since Deep sea Round up. We are now back in the game now and will be wide open the rest of the season. Here we go to TWAT.
On the pic's of the 2 blues that have not been posted we are going to do something so the Judge can view the video. Matt


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

capt.matt said:


> Wow I'am in 4th and have not fished since Deep sea Round up. We are now back in the game now and will be wide open the rest of the season. Here we go to TWAT.
> On the pic's of the 2 blues that have not been posted we are going to do something so the Judge can view the video. Matt


Sounds good! Catch em up!


----------



## cshimaitis

Mo Azul caught two sails in the TWAT yesterday. Used the object of the day for the tourney. Black pirate wrist band on Chris' left arm. Only have still photo of 1, will try to pull a still off video of 2nd. Tourney confirmed the 2.


----------



## rhale

Hale Yeah went 2 for 3 on Swords and 1 Sail, all released. I still need to get pics of one Sword from the video.


----------



## cshimaitis

Nice work, love the lemon.


----------



## capt.matt

*Madera T.W.A.T Sailfish*

We got 1 Sail for our Ladys in the T.W.A.T. This pic. is after the awards see the envelopes of Winnings the girls are holding.


----------



## Blue N' Brew

*8-25 thru 8-27*

Headed out Monday night to do some deep water fishing. Sworded at night with no action. Started trolling W. Cerveza and hooked a good blue, pulled the hooks after 5 minutes. Hit most of the rigs in the area before running to Boomvang for the afternoon. Trolled there til dark with nothing but blackfin. Tried fishing for yft at dark with no luck. Decided to head back towards Tequila to fish at daylight. Released a small blue at Tequila yesterday morning. Weather was nice. Fish were scarce.


----------



## ramrunner

Jeremy, what is the color for this weekend? We're headin out Friday night, fishing Saturday and Sunday. 

Anybody else planning on being out there?

Thanks -Nick


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We'll do something a little different this week since the college football season begins.. Show your favorite team spirit with a hook 'em, gig 'em, guns up, whatever.. show off a college shirt or hat! We'll do this for the next couple weeks..


----------



## cshimaitis

Couldn't do the still pics. But I learned how to work video. Here are our two TWAT sails. Please turn up sound very loud.









enjoy.


----------



## rhale

Another Sword on Monday night. We fished Monday night to Wednesday evening and covered 427 NM for 1 small Sword, 2 Wahoo, and jumped off a White.

We came across this big Squid floating, it was at least 80 pounds and had only been dead for a day or so.


----------



## treble damage

Ronnie, how much fuel do you use on your your 31 to travel that many miles?


----------



## rhale

About 330 gallons.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any labor day weekend fish caught?


----------



## capt.matt

*Madera 9-4-08*

We captured and released Mr. Blue #5 yesterday also jumped off a Sail. It was pm not am.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice job.. we have 4 full weekends left. Remember, college theme remains this weekend..

Here are the current standings:

Hale Yeah-59 points (7 swords, 4 blues, 4 sails)
Mechanical Man-37 points (6 blues, 2 whites, 1 sail)
Hydrocarbon-30 points (5 blues, 1 white, 2 sails)
Madera-29 points (1 white, 5 blues, 1 sail)
Blue and Brew-20 points (3 blues, 1 sword)
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
davisadams-17 points (3 blues, 2 sails)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)
Ramrunner-5 points (1 blue)
Mo Azul-4 points (4 sailfish)


----------



## davisadams

whats the latest in marlin reports in general. I have not caught a marlin in the last 4 trips even though that was the main thing i fished for. I have not heard many reports except for maderas recent blue. 


Are all of you in this tournament out there fishing for them and getting skunked or has everyone's wife yelled at them enough (my situation) for to much fishing and you aren't out there as much


----------



## rhale

We fished 5 days last week and didnt even see a Blue... or much else for that matter.

We fished Hoover, Nansen, Boomvang, Cervesa, Tequilla, Hill & Drop, East Breaks, Falcon, and Dutra over the 2 trips and all the action we had trolling/live baiting was 1 Sail, missed a White, 1 Mahi, and 2 Wahoo. Not much action for that much fishing.. I think that its going to pick back up soon.


----------



## justhookit

It was at about this time last year that we had much more luck blind trolling specific depths looking for bait than we did by trying to fish structure.


----------



## Chase This!

rhale said:


> We fished 5 days last week and didnt even see a Blue... or much else for that matter.
> 
> We fished Hoover, Nansen, Boomvang, Cervesa, Tequilla, Hill & Drop, East Breaks, Falcon, and Dutra over the 2 trips and all the action we had trolling/live baiting was 1 Sail, missed a White, 1 Mahi, and 2 Wahoo. Not much action for that much fishing.. I think that its going to pick back up soon.


Well, you didn't miss anything at Gunnison. We pulled baits Thursday afternoon - evening, and Friday morning for a big goose egg.

Brandon


----------



## MM Deckhand

*1 pt.*

MECHANICAL MAN released a nice sailfish today
Surf is good in South Padre
Good luck to all that went North


----------



## rhale

Wow.... I guess yall are making the most of it. Congrats


----------



## MM Deckhand

Thanks - Ronnie

Fireman's is pretty much on the way to SPI from Port O'Connor - just tryin to make the best of the situation - it really wasn't bad just BIG swells

Dropkick Murphys strike again

Yall be safe - we may try it again on the way back


----------



## rhale

MM Deckhand said:


> we may try it again on the way back


Did yall hit em on the way back or run the ditch? See alot of debris floating?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Tournament ends Sunday at 11:59pm.. September 28th. Maybe some POC/Port A boats will be out this weekend. We'll stick with the college theme.. 

It's been a great tourney with lots of fish caught.. 

IF ANY FISH NEED TO BE SCORED, PLEASE GET THEM IN BY WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 1ST SO I CAN GET THE PAYOUTS SENT.

Here are the current standings:

Hale Yeah-59 points (7 swords, 4 blues, 4 sails)
Mechanical Man-38 points (6 blues, 2 whites, 2 sails)
Hydrocarbon-30 points (5 blues, 1 white, 2 sails)
Madera-29 points (1 white, 5 blues, 1 sail)
Blue and Brew-20 points (3 blues, 1 sword)
Mossy Oak-20 points (4 blues)
davisadams-17 points (3 blues, 2 sails)
PASS IT ON (waiting on pics)-8 points (1 blue, 1 white)
Bidnez-6 points (1 blue, 1 sail)
GhostRider-5 points (1 blue)
Ramrunner-5 points (1 blue)
Mo Azul-4 points (4 sailfish)


----------



## rhale

2 risky for us with all the debris floating. Good luck and be safe to anyone heading out.


----------



## Bret

rhale said:


> 2 risky for us with all the debris floating. Good luck and be safe to anyone heading out.


Yeah, no telling how many houses , roof structures and who knows what is floating just under the surface... I heard they lost over 1000 head of cattle by bolivar.. Congrats Ronnie, you guys kicked some serious tail in this tournament.. Yall were on fire..


----------



## MM Deckhand

*0 pts.*

MECHANICAL MAN pulled the hooks on a blue Saturday; the only billfish in the baits in two days.

CONGRATS to Ronnie and Team Hale Yeah; awesome year with the fish you caught and the unusual sightings.

Have a good one


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The tourney is over! Unless someone had an epic weekend of rather large porportions, congrats go to Ronnie Hale and the Hale Yeah. I'll wait on 2nd and 3rd just to make sure there where no other fish to score.. ALL FISH MUST BE TURNED IN BY WEDNESDAY SO I CAN MAIL PAYOUTS. 

Speaking of payouts, I believe we received 14 checks, so the total payout is $3500. 

1st place - $1925
2nd place - $770
3rd place - $420
The remaining $350 goes to Mont for allowing us his bandwidth for the tourney, other rants, etc..

Thanks again to everyone who participated.. 

Jeremy


----------



## Michael Shindle

Congratulations to all that participated! BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Ronnie and Ronnie Sr on a first place finish! Thanks for the adventures and great memories...


----------



## mako

Hale yeah! Congrats Ronnie, Ronnie Sr and Nena on a great win, lots of hard wor paid off. Thanks for all the trips you let me join you guys, made some great memories. Here's to many more to come! Congrats again.


----------



## jt2hunt

congrats


----------



## Old salt

Right on! Ronnie (Senior and Junior) and crew are some of the hardest and most talented fishermen I have had the privilege to associate with!!

Many more accomplishments await you in the future!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Condrats Hale Yeah, Mechanical Man, and Hydrocarbon. We just about got the Sea Vee up and running so you all had better watch out next year. LOL!!! Congrats again.

David


----------



## wacker

Congrats Ronnie and crew!:cheers:


We never made it out this year in my boat, maybe next year. See ya on the darkside.


----------



## rhale

Thanks guy's, and a special thanks to bevo for putting on a great tournament..

I am sure that next year will be even better.


----------



## DFoley

Congrats rhale, you showed em that even ap trash can win tourneys. Your prob the last boat that will ever win a tournament that docks outta Conn Brown harbour haha.


----------



## Over the Edge

Congrats to Hale Yeah and Mechanical Man. Great job to both of you. Thanks Bevo for organizing and running this internet tourney. I think the participant level was up quite a bit since the first year. I hope it continues to grow.


----------

